# Pit Boss 1100 - Controller Upgrade?



## Cloudfeather (Apr 22, 2020)

I just recently purchased an 1100 pro series and was wondering if it's possible to upgrade the controller. I've seen on a couple threads where people have upgrade, but the PID controllers I've found are vertical in shape, versus flat and horizontal like on my 1100. It also has dual probes, which I could live without as I have a bluetooth thermometer with two probes built in. The biggest complaint I hear on the Pit Boss grills is that 275 isn't a temp option.

I have to crack into the wiring to put a longer cord on(going with a 10ft, 15A power cord), plus the controller that's in it isn't tight so it needs tightened, anyway. Is there a viable option for this?

FYI, one of my hobbies is building replica lightsabers with light and sound, so I can't imagine it would be super complex to rework the wiring?

Any advice would be appreciated. Or, if there's a good technique for getting the temp in that 275 sweet spot. Thanks. :)


----------



## Dave_XDM9 (Apr 22, 2020)

Yes, you can pick one up from smokedaddyinc.com he gives you instructions on how to install it.  It may not look pretty, but the controller is spot on and worth the cosmetic difference.


----------



## RCAlan (Apr 22, 2020)

Cloudfeather said:


> I just recently purchased an 1100 pro series and was wondering if it's possible to upgrade the controller. I've seen on a couple threads where people have upgrade, but the PID controllers I've found are vertical in shape, versus flat and horizontal like on my 1100. It also has dual probes, which I could live without as I have a bluetooth thermometer with two probes built in. The biggest complaint I hear on the Pit Boss grills is that 275 isn't a temp option.
> 
> I have to crack into the wiring to put a longer cord on(going with a 10ft, 15A power cord), plus the controller that's in it isn't tight so it needs tightened, anyway. Is there a viable option for this?
> 
> ...



Here’s two links to check out...  It’s a RecTec controller being installed onto PitBoss Grills...  Will the swap be easy?  No, but it’s possible.  The SmokeDaddy Pellet Pro option is much easier and I went that route with the pellet hopper combo.   No regrets.  Good luck.
RecTec....





and the SmokeDaddy Pellet Pro Combo.  FYI.  The controller can be bought separately and can be installed vertically or horizontally...

https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/the-pellet-pro-18-hopper-assembly/


Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## Dave_XDM9 (Apr 22, 2020)

the rec-tec controller is not available their website to purchase. Where can you pick up a Rec-Tec controller?


----------



## rj101 (Apr 22, 2020)

FYI - Smokedaddy is coming out with a new PID wifi enabled replacement controller with an LCD screen that has 2 meat probes.  Smokedaddy  controllers come with molex connections that match with most smokers, so you can just match up the appropriate wires and plug them together; watch the Smokedaddy controller installation on a Pitboss with a horizontal controller:


----------



## sweetride95 (Apr 23, 2020)

I used to have a Savannah Stoker on my Traeger. It was a nice controller, but I could never get my grill to run the advertised +/-5 degrees. All the adjustability meant was I was constantly messing with parameters looking for more stability. I ended up giving the controller to my neighbor, sold the Traeger, and bought a Rec Tec grill. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## Cloudfeather (Apr 24, 2020)

I called and talked to Rec Tec today. Ordered the non wifi PID for $100. The gentleman I spoke to was super nice, very helpful. I told him what I was doing and he said to feel free to call if I had any questions. I guess we'll see what happens when I get it. :)


----------



## Dave_XDM9 (Apr 24, 2020)

Cloudfeather said:


> I called and talked to Rec Tec today. Ordered the non wifi PID for $100. The gentleman I spoke to was super nice, very helpful. I told him what I was doing and he said to feel free to call if I had any questions. I guess we'll see what happens when I get it. :)


Is the Rec-Tec controller better than the controller that comes with the Pit Boss Pro Series 1100? A friend of mine does not want to pay the price for the SmokeDaddy controller.  I was going to pass this onto him if you think it is better controller.


----------



## Cloudfeather (Apr 24, 2020)

Dave_XDM9 said:


> Is the Rec-Tec controller better than the controller that comes with the Pit Boss Pro Series 1100? A friend of mine does not want to pay the price for the SmokeDaddy controller.  I was going to pass this onto him if you think it is better controller.



From the research I've done, the PID controller is leaps and bounds better than a standard controller. It uses algorithms and will adjust both the fan and auger constantly to maintain temp.

It seems that Rec Tec makes a standard PID for $100 and a WIFI PID with probes for $200. I already have a Bluetooth thermometer with probes, and I don't think I'd use the WIFI. So I couldn't justify spending the extra $100 on the WIFI controller.

The Pit Boss controllers go in 25 and 50 degree increments, where the PID has 5 degree increments. I figured if I'm going to get serious into smoking for myself, I don't want to play with a sub par controller. A couple other forum posts I've read state the the Pit Boss, upgraded with the PID controller, holds temps like a champ.


----------



## Carlcoulombe (Feb 15, 2021)

I want to share what I did and help somebody help. I bought a new PID Wifi Controler SmokeIT CAR-01-PG. I installed it even if my Pitboss was not listed as compatible. I have a Pitboss pellet PB0820FB3 with standard controler (see pic)
I had to cut casing to put the new controller because it is larger. All connectors fits perfectly except the one for the probe. Need to buy the probe with the good connector (PB1000XL-025-R00) . Works very well, much better precise. The Smoke It app works great both Wifi or Bluetooth


----------

